# Hepworth Refractory ,Loxley, Sheffield March '09



## boxfrenzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Loxley Refractory, a large, derelict factory outside Sheffield is empty today. Two security will pass us later, and not even notice we are on the same footpath as them, but at the moment, the site is empty. 
It made heat resitant bricks, amongst other things, and after a time was used by an airsoft group. Even they have gone, and all that is left is us, and bits of metal banging in the wind. On with the snaps.







Inside rockery











Indoor juingle





Bring on the trumpets





The fuses have been lit





Pipes





Lathe





Even a stopped clock tells the time twice a day


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pics Mr Box 

like the trumpet


----------



## Exploretime (Mar 29, 2009)

Dude thats cool, i love the pics of the plants growing back,like in the second pic.Nice one.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2009)

Some lovely bits and bobs still there...loving the jungle carpet. The 'trumpet' is brill. 
Superb photos as always, Box.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks very much. It never ceases to amze me how much stuff is left behind in these places.


----------



## Gangeox (Mar 29, 2009)

Good shots you have there, like the clock and the indoor garden  plenty of old machinery as well.
Nice work


----------



## smileysal (Mar 30, 2009)

Excellent pics, like the indoor jungle with the trees in the middle of the buiding. Like all the pics though, you have some excellent shots. Good to see the lathe and the lockers still there. This is another place me and Mendo will have to have a look at. 

Funnily enough, we drove past here tonight on the way back from the Derwent Dams where we'd spent a good few hours with my little one.

Excellent work mate, love the pics.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## 85 Vintage (Mar 30, 2009)

I too like the indoor jungle pic.

Good pics.


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice set of pics Mr BF. That indoor jungle one is great! Nice one!


----------



## boxfrenzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks very much. Certainly a nice way to spend an hour or so!


----------



## cstevens (Jun 30, 2009)

Great shots, thanks for sharing - another Sheffield place I need to visit 

Need to get back into this...have only done a couple of things recently (too old these days)


----------

